# Flounder gigging Port O'Connor



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)

Murky water and switching winds hindered our gigging efforts early last week. Friday we sat out the storm and welcomed the little bit of rain that fell. Saturday the winds were from the NE east and switched to SE by evening. The easterly winds helped bring our tides up and pushed some green water into the bay. 
The average size flounder is holding nice in the 18"-20" range with an occasional 24" or larger one showing up. 
As the winds begin to lay and temperatures start to give way to fall weather, we can expect to start seeing the larger flounder begin to make their presence more often.
Plenty of bonus fish hanging out on the flats giving us a mixed bag at the end of the night

October is filling up fast and September will soon do the same. Don't wait to get in on the action before the November offseason.

Captain Shawn Harvey 
Gofloundering.com
361.781.2161


----------



## captainharvey (Mar 1, 2011)




----------

